# cardio apple watch dans applications de sport



## xavax (16 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Est il possible d'avoir sur l'iphone les infos du cardio dans les applications de sport ? J'ai esssayé avec runstastic ca ne fonctionne pas. L'appli iphone ne detecte pas la montre comme cardio. 
Comment faites vous et avec quelles applications ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## fousfous (16 Décembre 2017)

Utilise l'application santé et tu auras toutes les données de la watch.


----------



## xavax (16 Décembre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Utilise l'application santé et tu auras toutes les données de la watch.



Oui mais pour afficher le cardio dans l’appli de sport en temps reel ?


----------



## fousfous (16 Décembre 2017)

Bah l'Apple Watch le fait directement, c'est plus pratique que de devoir sortir ton iPhone


----------



## thegeeckoo (16 Décembre 2017)

xavax a dit:


> Oui mais pour afficher le cardio dans l’appli de sport en temps reel ?



Si l’app le permet, il te faut certainement l’autoriser à lire les données cardio, pour ça va dans l’app santé/sources et sélectionne l’app pour laquelle tu veux transmettre les données.


----------



## xavax (18 Décembre 2017)

il y a eu une mise a jour aujourd'hui sur runtastic. C'est enfin possible d'avoir la montre en mode autonome mais aussi la montre + le telephone sur lequel on puet voir le cardio pendant l'activité. 
C'est top du coup je peux suivre un parcours VTT et voila les infos de la montre en meme temps sur le tel


----------

